# Neolamprologus brichardi fry



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have about 20 fry that are about 4 months old available to a good home for what ever you want to offer. Not interested in selling 1 or 2 at a time, want to sell them all to one buyer.

Size ranges from 1/2" up to 1-1/4" or so.

Offer me what you like, these are the last of my fish from our Cichlid tank we shut down and would like to get them re homed. 1.00 each, like really? Just find them a good home.

Will be at the salty BBQ on Sunday if you want to meet up there.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi,
As per the rules of this forum you must post an asking price for all items advertised for sale in the buy and sell sections. Please update your thread ASAP to avoid deletion. 
--
Thanks...Paul


----------

